# Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta



## daffyray (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi
Want to add fog lights to 94 Jetta GLS that doesnt have them from the factory. I have the factory fog light switch (not euro) and the lights.
Is the switch plug and play or does a wire need to be run to it? Where do I tie into the wire harness?
Any help, diargrams and pin numbers would be greatly appreciated. I looked through the forum and there is alot about the euro switch, but not for the regular one.
Thanks


----------



## SkAvEnGeR631 (Mar 31, 2008)

U need to find a mk3 being parted out that had fogs or find a harness it's very easy


----------



## daffyray (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (SkAvEnGeR631)*

I cant just add wires myself? The only harness I can seem to find is for the euro switch.


----------



## firebrand13 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (daffyray)*

I added fogs to my 95 jetta and though i ended up using a euro switch, i used an n/a switch first. they are plug and play and swap out easily. as for the fog light harness, you will need to get the wires that plug intot he back of the foglights and they plug into the round wire harness near the fans at the front of the car. i read that all cars are wired for fogs, you just need to add the components. 
I used the following:
(1) set of used fogs from vortex (they came with a wire harness as well, but did not work)
(2) fog light wire harness from TMTuning - i guess this is euro, it doesn't really say. i wouldn't think it would be that much different, but you could always get a used n/a wire harness from the classifieds or a local dismantler.
(3) Euro switch and new relay from radio shack (because with the euro you can use the fogs without your headlights or whatever) you may not need the new relay.
that was it. you shouldn't need to run any separate wires from the switch to the fogs. But I could be wrong and maybe 94s weren't pre-wired. I am sure someone else knows that and could help.
Good luck! I love my fogs, they have more light than my dang stock headlights


_Modified by firebrand13 at 11:56 AM 10-2-2009_


----------



## Gift (Sep 14, 2009)

eurowires.net makes a harness for adding fogs to a mk3 that doesnt have it. i've bought this kit and it works take about 15 minutes to install quick and simple. it comes with relay for the fogs also


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (daffyray)*

I'm doing this upgrade myself, right now.
Pretty much "Plug and Play". Car is all wired up from the Factory, but you do need to install the switch, relay, headlight and swap in the headlight wiring harness for fog lights.
I used a factory headlight harness with fog wiring. Only cost me $10 from PickAPart and I got the sidemarkers and turnsignal bulb holders thrown in.
Disconnect the battery.
Plug in the switch, install the relay (bottom row of relays, 4th position from the left side). Official VW relay is numbered #110, but virtually any German (4) pin relay rated 20A or greater will work.
To install the switch, first carefully pry up the little AirBag Warning Light or blank piece to the left side of the light switch. If your Airbag light is on the little piece, go ahead and unplug it to get it out of the way. Inside the hole you uncovered, near the top/side of the headlight switch, there's a lock/dent that holds the headlight switch in place. Depress the detent while pulling the switch out. Disconnect the multi-pin connector on the rear of the switch. Plug in the new headlight switch (make sure that it snaps), and put her back together.
Remove the shield from the top of the radiator to expose the headlight wiring harness. It has a quick disconnect to detach from the mating connector (rotate to unlock/disconnect). Unplug the harness from the lights and horns, then remove it, disconnecting the clips that hold it in place as you go along. Install the replacement wiring harness, connecting the lights, and the horns, then attach the retaining clips.
The only thing left is installing the foglights, and the short dummies. The long dummies are attached to the turnsignal housings. Carefully pry the end that next to the turnsignal housing until they pop loose, then pivot to remove the other end.
I recommend that you clean the bulbs before installing the foglights, as you have much better access before you install the lights. Use only alcohol, and do not touch the glass with your fingers.
The foglights snap into the bumper, and attach with two bolts on the ends towards the turnsignals that screw into speed clips attached to the bumper cover. You will need the clips and the screws. You can get them from a hardware store (I got mine from my screw and bolt bucket). The leave the short dummies off until you aim the foglights, because the adjustment screws are covered by the short dummies.
The short dummies attach by hooking under a bracket on the end of the foglights, and snap into the turnsignal housings. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 2:24 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## daffyray (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

Appreciate all the info! Heres how it went down:
All I needed was to change the stock headlight switch to a fog light one and add a relay (which is #110 and goes in the number 10 slot for those of you wondering).
The fog lights I bought came with a one wire lead and ground wire. I put the fog light switch and relay in, tested the harness and found the terminal on the harness that turned on and off with the switch, plugged in the lead wire from the lights, grounded it and bingo, presto, fog lights were working! Didnt need the VW harness for fogs. Lights do as they should and even turn off when the high beems are turned on. The hardest part was figuring it all out. Took less than 10 minutes to install once I got it all tested.
So thanks anyways to everyone for the advice.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (daffyray)*

So you connected the foglight power lead to the wiring harness side of the headlight wiring harness connector, right.
That will work, and all, but if you didn't bother to use some sort of detachable connector, everytime you work on the front of the car (remove or disconnect the bumper or radiator core support) you will have to cut/disconnect the foglight wires. If you used the factory headlight harness, and put the connector on the headlight harness side, each time you disconnect the wiring plug, all the wires on the bumper are disconnected at one time, so you can unbolt and carry away the front of the car (bumper, grille, radiator core support). Without having to cut or disconnect an adittional wiring besides the headlight harness plug.
I considered not using the factory headlight switch, and headlight wiring harness, but after consideration, I decided to stay with the factory wiring setup, since I intend to use the factory method of pulling the front of the car to removing the engine and tranny from the front of the car next time. I've also played with the idea of using a switch on the center console for the foglight switch since I would like to wire a switch so I can turn on the foglights without the headlights turing on at times.


----------



## daffyray (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (germancarnut51)*

Well, as I dont plan on pulling the front of the car apart anytime soon, I dont see it as a problem. All I have to do is disconnect the lights at the housing on the fog light itself. They are factory correct ends with factory clips.
Have you considered a euro switch for your wanting to turn your fogs on without headlights?


----------



## Shawon95Vento (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (daffyray)*

so what if you did not want to use that switch can you wire it in with the wireing harness that comes with the fogs? could i still wire it to the plug in the front of the fans?


----------



## Shawon95Vento (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Adding Fog Lights 94 Jetta (Shawon95Vento)*

Every one fall off the face of the earth or what????? bump







Hope some one can just give me pointers. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

